# Daniel Bryan looks terrible



## BiGbUbBaCaIn1686 (Sep 12, 2011)

i feel the same he needs to shave or at least trim the bread up a little bit


----------



## DaBaws29 (Jan 8, 2013)

He should trim it now. It looks disgusting.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

I love his look now but okay.


----------



## ChrisPartlow (Jul 18, 2012)

We as the IWC should support the guy.

Perhaps he has an illness, this is nothing to joke about. He has been looking thin lately.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bryan could always roid up like Cena or Triple H, seemed to work out pretty well for those guys.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

icecab21 said:


> apparently, if you have a low body fat percentage, you must have taken steroids


Lol no, but Cena and HHH are steroid abusers. No big deal, it's their bodies.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I think he needs to buzz his head again because the shaggy hair makes him look too much like a little boy. Love the beard though. Hopefully he keeps his promise and doesn't shave it all year.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

His look was the best during Elimination chamber - Wrestlemania 28 IMO.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

no u.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

He was looking good last year and he looks good now. (semi-****)


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

He's attempting to grow shaggy hair and it just doesn't seem like it's growing in fast enough. He needs to wear it messier or just slick it back. It does look a bit straight where it is now.

I'm fine with him in general though. He doesn't look very "overproduced".


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

He looks amazing and you're jealous.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

It's part of his character. He's not supposed to look handsome.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

I bet he doesn't even lift


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I agree. He would look a lot better if he just buzzed his hair.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Shaggy, you say?

I was thinking what would happen if Bob Backlund and Jimmy Valiant had had a child...that was dropped from head to ass at birth!


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*shrugs* he looks unique


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

all he need to do is trim his hair and the beard.shaveing everythin out aint necessary but a little tidying up wont hurt just so it wont look all mad shaggy and all over the place


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

His beard if a part of his gimmick. Getting rid of it would be a bad decision. I haven't seen him looking "chunky", but if he is I'm sure he can lose the pounds without much of a problem.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

He has less of a Superstar Look than he did last year, I'd actually prefer he look a bit more bland as long as he looks like a legit wrestler, he has awesome charisma, mic skills, and best in-ring skills in the world. Still in his physical prime, he needs to get in shape though. He looks a little fat right now tbh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DaBaws29 said:


> He should trim it now. It looks disgusting.


Like seriously tbh.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, he definitely won't be pushed back to the main-event looking like the way he does, he should shave his beard a little bit, i don't think WWE has any plans to push him to the top of the card anyways, at least not anytime soon.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*^They're not going to suspend Cena/Triple H for the wellness policy. I'm a bit skeptical myself, but I really don't care.


On Topic
Bryan does look stupid with that beard. But it's part of his gimmick, so until it's over I'll just have to deal with it. Bryan's put on some muscle though, I think that's the chunkiness you're seeing.*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess the norm now adays is having a buzz cut and a clean look. Just by the responds in this thread it proves my point.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Not a clean look. Daniel Bryan looks like the epitome of a vanilla midget with a clean cut look. Most here want him to trim his beard, because the thing looks disgusting.*


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

DaBaws29 said:


> He should trim it now. It looks disgusting.


I'm pretty sure he did trim it. At least it looked like it.

It's the same length but he did trim the hair so it doesn't look as crazy.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

He's looking a 'tad chunky' because he's changed his diet.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

What WWE is doing to Bryan is embarrassing. I'm not a fan, but I acknowledge he is a great technical wrestler, and this is how he should be used. There are some good technical wrestlers around who are way underplayed by WWE, and I have been impressed by Hunico and Yoshio Tatsu in particular, and there are others. Instead of Bryan sporting that stupid beard and acting the buffoon/stooge to hard guys like Kane, get him to shave it off and perform in mid-card match-up's against good technical wrestling talent, with the bouts running for ten minutes or more. Let's appreciate him for what he does best. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is sexy and you know it.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> I think he needs to buzz his head again because t*he shaggy hair makes him look too much like a little boy. *Love the beard though. Hopefully he keeps his promise and doesn't shave it all year.


I think that's what they were going for, to go with his gimmick of being a temper tantrum throwing man-child.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if it works for Brie Bella then idk why it doesn't work for the closeted homosexual wrestling fans.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He should change everything that makes him unique, use FCW's Name Generator to whip up a great name like Willis Granderson.
Then he needs to wrestle in black trunks, black kick pads and black boots.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

He should get a buzzcut and keep the beard as it is (maybe trim it a bit). I liked this look he had a couple years back:


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh no Daniel Bryan isn't doing wrist locks and leg locks. How is he ever going to get over? There's no way fans could cheer for him. He just isn't serious enough. I too feel sorry for him. Clearly, he isn't over and it's a damn shame they're not using him like they should. Maybe if they actually freaking pushed him ass the badass in-ring technician that he is, maybe, he'll actually get over.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Daniel Bryan looks terrible


Come on... his beard grew. That's it. "Terrible" ... unk2


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

The road has owned him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The beard does look kind of... gross, but it has helped him get a unique look and character, and at least it's over.

Besides I imagine he'll get rid of it when the inevitable 'Barber Pole' match against Cody Rhodes and his mustache.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan defintely needs to shave off that beard hes looking like a homeless guy. Also remember Mike Knox??? well Daniel Bryan is starting to look like him with the long beard


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

He looks fucking epic. FACT. unk

It worked for Brie and she's hot, where's your girlfriend OP? that's what i thought


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

The out-of-control beard isn't nice looking to me, but fuck it, he's a wrestler not a supermodel. It doesn't matter what he looks like, he's still great in the ring.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

To me Bryan looks like he's bulked. He looks like he's put on about 10-15 pounds or so since last summer. Of course anytime you do that, the goal is to make it as much muscle as possible, but some of it will inevitably be fat. 

He just has to cut again, and go back down to a calorie cutting diet, and then stay at a maintenance level when he reaches the goal. He's certainly not fat or chunky, and hasn't lost any muscle either. It just looks that way because he's increased his bodyfat % a bit.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

I mean if the goal was to attract me as a suitor then yea I would say shave. But it's not. It's to entertain me. Which he does quite well. The beard fits his eccentric weirdo gimmick, and makes him look crazy. In this sense his look would have been alright for Ken Shamrock to me, since SHamrock was also a submission expert psychotic who snapped, but I digress. I think he looks interesting and tough/crazy, and it fits since he is not in the ME or anything right now, just tag teaming with Kane. If he were to return to the ME I would say trim the beard, shave the head. That was his best look in my humble opinion. Oh my, looks like I don't enjoy shorthand.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

and to the guy who said the illness comment.... how many illnesses are you aware of, terminal ones I mean, that result in excess hair growth? Don't diseases generally kill/terminate processes within the body, not expediate them? I've never seen a cancer patient with like civil war general style mutton chops or anything. Plus, he really doesn't look skinnier now. In this thread I've now seen someone call him chunky, skinny, so skinny he might be ill (thts you), and the same..


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Ovidswaggle said:


> and to the guy who said the illness comment.... how many illnesses are you aware of, terminal ones I mean, that result in excess hair growth? Don't diseases generally kill/terminate processes within the body, not expediate them? I've never seen a cancer patient with like civil war general style mutton chops or anything. Plus, he really doesn't look skinnier now. In this thread I've now seen someone call him chunky, skinny, so skinny he might be ill (thts you), and the same..


Well it's not the disease, it's the treatment that kills the hair cells. Theoretically, if Bryan had an illness that was at present time undiagnosed and was receiving no treatment for it, there would no issue with hair growth.

But that's dumb anyway because I would put the chances of him having some undiagnosed terminal illness at less than 1%.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah, i think it's part of his gimmick


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

He thinks "goat face" is over so he plays up to it and grows the beard. Ask yourself this, is he over because of the beard? Likely!


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

It's got to be leading to a Hair vs Hair match with Sandhow... There's no other reason for wanting to look like he does. Unless Vince has forced him to to try and play up to the goat face thing !!


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

He's fucking badass as fuck. D-Bry all day.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Bryan looks awesome. Beard is awesome. BEARD.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Time for him to shave that beard. It's looking way to scruffy now.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Bubzeh said:


> It's got to be leading to a Hair vs Hair match with Sandhow... There's no other reason for wanting to look like he does. Unless Vince has forced him to to try and play up to the goat face thing !!


or beard vs mask at wrestlemania against kane


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

maybe he's trying to put on wait to later turn it into mustle, you need a bit of fat to have mustle


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Whatever is the reason he looks Bryan doesnt look good


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

People on here act like if he changes his looks he'll get a singles push. No...he's not getting a push anytime soon if ever again and I think he's very aware of that.

He's on tv, making six figures after years of wrestling non-stop internationally, in addition to ups and downs with injuries. I give him credit. If I was such a gifted wrestler and being made to be a joke, I would have checked out by now or punched Vince straight in the nads. Instead, Bryan has taken everything and tried to make it work because he has such a great wrestling mind. And he allows himself to have fun. Plus, he is very secure with himself. He deserves a ton of credit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bryan is going over the top with the look because he has an over the top comedic gimmick. When he has a serious push coming again he could clean his hair/beard up and be taken seriously. Right now he's a cartoon character, so he's looking going for a more cartoony look as well. He busted his ass and broke his body for peanuts on the indies for a decade, now he's pulling in high six figures or even low seven figures and works a much less physical style as part of a comedic team with Kane.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Big DB fan and I agree he looks pretty awful. Would love to see him go back to his whc look, but I guess wwe ain't done with burying his vanilla ass yet.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

jackbhoy said:


> maybe he's trying to put on wait to later turn it into mustle, you need a bit of fat to have mustle


Turning fat into muscle is scientifically impossible.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i think bryan is in that awkward stage of growing out his hair and yes he has beefed up


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

At least he changes up his look. Can't say the same for 95% of the roster.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

The discomfort people here feel towards his beard disturbs me... its a fucking beard... a fucking funny beard. "Ewww.. the beard is gross" FFS -_- Man up!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

His look is fine, imo. It's unnique and funny, and he looks like a killer.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking everyone in this thread going on about Bryan being fat.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Im a big fan of Bryan but I have to agree.

I thought a similar thing a week ago, his look is partly him self and part of a tongue in cheek gimmick that has gone to far.
2011 and early 2012 he looked in great shape beard and hair suited him and had a tan. Now he looks quite chunky, pale, pasty tired and the beard and hair now just looks stupid.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Warrior said:


> At least he changes up his look. Can't say the same for 95% of the roster.


This.There is always something interesting and fresh with Bryan.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

He needs to shave that beard. he looks like a straight bum. (Not that there's anything wrong with that ) lol. Doesn't Matter I never took him serious anyway!


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Grow da beard, Grow da beard!


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

his character and look is exactly what they want it to be - a complete joke.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

People use to say this about Punk when he was in the S.E.S.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Doesn't matter, bangs a Bella twin.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I agree, he looks like a hobo. He needs to go back to this look:










since he tagged with Kane he has become a complete joke, and its not just the character.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Agreed he looks awful. He is great talent but, damn.. That fucking ugly beard... He shoud cut it off. And spike his hair for example i think so.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Why do people always write (no ****) when they compliment another man? It just makes you look insecure about you're sexuality rather than anything else.

He does look better without his shaggy hair, the beard is still great though.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I quite like the look and the beard too, and I don't see him being 'chunky' either...

I do however really like his look when he was World Heavyweight Champion, once he splits from Kane and stops playing a more comedy character he would maybe change it again.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

Look aside i noticed the WWE is not portraying Bryan as the loser anymore , it's been some RAWs and Smackdowns since he took the loss , he even went over Rhodes and Sandow i think. I assume or atleast hope they gonna use Bryan at WM and the Raw after. He proved last year that he can do it on his own. 

It's pretty remarkable. He's small , he's no mister handsome , he is not that good on the mic. But you can't deny that the little goat knows how to entertain a crowd. He looked silly during NXT , he had a pretty okay run as US champion , he then got completely forgotten on Smackdown , he took the money in the bank. He made everybody look good in the ring. Had a few MOTN and MOTY... He adapted a catchphrase... Learned how to get over on tv. And after WM he just exploded. He's now one of the most reconizeble stars on the roster. And is always over with the crowd. 

The beard just shows that progression. And i think that's cool.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

PacoAwesome said:


> Doesn't matter, bangs a Bella twin.


If he got his WHC look back he could probably be banging both instead.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> If he got his WHC look back he could probably be banging both instead.


Nah he let Cena bang the one with silicone


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Domingo123 said:


> Agreed he looks awful. He is great talent but, damn.. That fucking ugly beard... He shoud cut it off. And spike his hair for example i think so.


Spiky hair? :yodawg

It's not 2001 anymore.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

When your WWE Champion looks like Steve Buscemi on meth I think they can let a un-groomed beard slide.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

When did wrestling fans become so fixated with looks, and what's so terrible about a wrestler looking scruffy? 

It's something that Bryan's developed to further his character and create a more unique appearance. It's not permanent, neither is it of any significance.

Not every wrestler has to have six-pack abs, a clean-shaven face, tight haircut, and baby-oil laden skin.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

Still reminds me of Chuck Norris ever since I first saw him... 

I don't mind how he looks, as long as he's entertaining. If it was me though, I wouldn't be able to stand having my beard so long.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Badass*










*Random Comedy Hobo*


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

greendayedgehead said:


> no u.


lmao


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

So everyone needs to shave their heads?

oh... I'm missing the 90's, when rockstars haircuts were mainstream. that's why we have supercool people like Edge, HHH, HBK and etc.

nowadays FCW only creating some SvR default CAWs to feed WWE.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

He's starting to look like that fucking fat idiot Trevor Murdoch.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it's similar to what Punk has done. While Punk has had the merchandise to separate his various runs White = Summer of punk, Grey = Face run, Yellow = Cowardly Heel) Bryan will have the Clean shaven/Shaggy hair- Start of career, Beard/Buzz- Bad ass stage, Beard/Shaggy Hair- Comedy Phase


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

YES YES YES....NO NO NO lol...

I like Bryan but too bad he's a joke at the moment in the WWE


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Won't he be having a Beard V Mask match against Kane at ER after they lose the tag titles to whoever they're losing the tag titles to?

That would be a perfect end to that feud. They can both move onto something else after that.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

El Cuñado said:


> When did wrestling fans become so fixated with looks, and what's so terrible about a wrestler looking scruffy?
> 
> It's something that Bryan's developed to further his character and create a more unique appearance. It's not permanent, neither is it of any significance.
> 
> Not every wrestler has to have six-pack abs, a clean-shaven face, tight haircut, and baby-oil laden skin.


This. I like to think it's that some fans are worried that if he looks scruffy, he's not going to have a main event push anytime soon. But honestly, it really doesn't matter. If anything, the scruffy look would work really well if he turned heel again.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't like him anymore. His kid aimed gimmick, long beard and in my opinion bad acting in promos just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

With that brown woven-looking vest he wears to all his public appearances and that big beard, he reminds me of pictures of my daddy's friends from the 70s, when they were into this Jesus People Christian hippies who grew organic food thing. So, I kind of like it.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

His look embodies his current career in wwe, shoddy, out of shape but passable, could do so much better, but stuck in a rot and looks like he don't really give a shit. 
They're ruining a GREAT in ring wrestler with good mic skills, and yet people like Ryback get a massive push and Super Cena next ppv away from being champion AGAIN

Fuck this shit


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

He will change his looks once this Team Hell No crap is over. Or at least that is what I am guessing since he always changes up his look every year or so. I don't think he even tans anymore, he was a bit more darker when he was the World Champion. He even said in an interview that he feels the comedy stuff has runs its course and he wants a more serious character now, and this is true, WWE have completely run out of ideas for Team Hell No. Nothing they are doing now can compare to the Anger Management segments. I don't see how Vince or Steph still think they are funny.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I think a tanned D-Bry is bizarre beyond all words. Guys like that don't tan. They get brown on the face and hands, while they're outside playing with Asparagus the Wonder Dog or checking on the tomatoes.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Asenath said:


> I think a tanned D-Bry is bizarre beyond all words. Guys like that don't tan. They get brown on the face and hands, while they're outside playing with Asparagus the Wonder Dog or checking on the tomatoes.


That was his "SUPERSTAR" look.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL at people saying he should shave his beard. His big bushy beard is part of his gimmick and one of the things that helps him stand out.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Bryan looks like a larvae when he stands still, but when he wrestles he turns into a butterlfy, perfectly fine for me.

I wish he could be used better thought, he's potentially one of the best things in wwe at the moment.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Team Hell No stuff should end at Wrestlemania, don't push it for Extreme Rules please.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Daniel Bearden is awesome!


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Warrior said:


> Team Hell No stuff should end at Wrestlemania, don't push it for Extreme Rules please.


Yeah, i agree. He also should be after WrestleMania heel. That would be great.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

the day he shaves his beard will be the same day someone makes a thread that says he should of kept his beard.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't think he needs to get rid of the hair and beard completely, I think he just needs to tidy up a bit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kinda, but he makes it work a little for his gimmick. Should trim it thou.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i agree

how dare he have a unique look that matches the gimmick


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

He needs to freaking shave.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

> No hipster has a beard like that. He looks like a homeless midget who's put on a bit of weight.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

in my opinion his beard is looking quite disgusting, I don't mind a bit of a beard but now he's starting to look really unattractive.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

lol op funny.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Bryan could always roid up like Cena or Triple H, seemed to work out pretty well for those guys.


 
Yeah....until they can't walk and have microscopic nuts when they hit middle age.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Daniel Bryan looks disgusting. He looks like a damn bushman. Don't get me wrong, he's one of my favorite wrestlers, but he just looks like a damn troll.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

It's part of his gimmick. People are pretty dense.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

When he gets out of the comedy bits, and gets a serious character he needs to go back to the buzz cut and smaller beard. That made him look the most believable as a main eventer. Its superficial, but looks do count. For example Owen Hart looked like a main eventer in 1994 with the shoulder length hair, when he cut his hair he never made it back to the main event(also he let himself go slightly from about 1996 until he passed away). Bryan not being Vegan probably also has something to do with him getting a little bigger. It's not that he looks out of shape, he just looks like someone who's bulking up and hasn't started cutting.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

i'm pretty sure he knows what he's doing


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

no offense, seriously. Don't read if you're easily offended

.. but Daniel Bryan has a womans legs. not muscular and flabby. Same thing goes for Punk


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

I've never gotten used to the beard. It looks horrific.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Undashing Rom said:


> His look was the best during Elimination chamber - Wrestlemania 28 IMO.


I Agree.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Long haired and trimmed beard/shaved Bryan will be worth the wait.

His beard is out of control at this point, and I wonder if he really wants to keep it at that length..hmm. His most recent best look was wrestlemania season to over the limit


----------



## Kanenite77 (Feb 23, 2013)

His poor gf.... And i'm not talking only about kissing


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Probably a mask vs beard match at Wrestlemania...


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

yeah is best look was early 2012. But they turned one of the most over guys in the roster, and one of the best technical wrestlers in the world in a comedy act. He probably just doesn't give a damn.

WWE had a star handed to them in a silver platting and they ruined it, his look just represents this. What a shame.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

kiguel182 said:


> yeah is best look was early 2012. But they turned one of the most over guys in the roster, and one of the best technical wrestlers in the world in a comedy act. He probably just doesn't give a damn.
> 
> WWE had a star handed to them in a silver platting and they ruined it, his look just represents this. What a shame.


Bryan got really over when he became a comedy act with Kane. Fans reacted to him because of his ridiculous nature.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Bryan got really over when he became a comedy act with Kane. Fans reacted to him because of his ridiculous nature.


That's not true.

He got over after the loss to Sheamus. They loved him because he was a talented underdog. Go watch Bryan vs Punk at Over The Limit. Bryan had half the crowd on his side.

The comedy act ruined him. He his way less over now that he was back then.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

He looks like a hairy, homeless, midget lumberjack.

And it's fucking awesome.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

Rustee said:


> He looks like a hairy, homeless, midget lumberjack.
> 
> And it's fucking awesome.


This. Fucking this.

I love the way he looks.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Kane Vs Bryan - Mask Vs Beard match


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Sadly I don't think WWE will push him anytime soon though.



Fucking lame it is.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

MarkyMark88 said:


> This time last year he was looking good (no ****). He was in (what looked like) the best shape of his career and he looked good with the buzzed head and beard combo. Now he just looks shaggy and is stsrting to look a little chunky. Maybe he needs to go back to his vegan diet or something. Hope he changes his look soon. Dont see him getting pushed back to main event while looking like that.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Every time he appears, the crowd should start shouting: "Shave!..Shave!!.. SHAVE!!!!!"


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Nothing wrong with he hair or beard, its pretty cool.

He has lost his physique since last Mania though. But wrestlers only tend to get super ripped when they get a major title. So no worries there.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just lurking WWE shop for a quick sec, his look here is one I wouldn't mind atm.


----------



## Maz121 (Mar 4, 2012)

But he still dates Niki Bella so can't be that bad


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Fortitude said:


> Nothing wrong with he hair or beard, its pretty cool.
> 
> *He has lost his physique since last Mania though.* But wrestlers only tend to get super ripped when they get a major title. So no worries there.


He's had some nutritional issues. First he had to go vegan, for health reasons. Then he was unable to maintain that lifestyle on the road because of a sensitivity to soy. When he and the doctors get it all worked out, he'll be back to that lovely little body of his.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Beard is awesome. Bryan could definitely tighten up his physique a little bit though. Sort of a has a "natural" amateur wrestler look but I still think he would benefit from lifting more and working on his muscle definition. Should strive for an AE Kurt Angle type physique.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

You all can go to hell. Refer to sig for why I'm anti him shaving. All jokes aside.

Honestly, why not keep it? I don't get this hate with the beard. People insult Cena's looks, calling him a shaved monkey etc. It honestly works for him. He should do a bit more with it though. 

Telling him to completely shave it, in my opinion, just takes him back appearance wise. 

As for pyshique? I'll give a damn when he shows hints he can't go back. Honestly though, wonder how it makes him feel. Stops going vegan, and he suddenly gains a bit.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe the Bella Twin likes him this way


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

Caveman Bryan.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Suck It said:


> Caveman Bryan.


I prefer Dovahbryan. Dragonborn.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Maz121 said:


> But he still dates Niki Bella so can't be that bad


He's dating Brie, not Nikki.



CC91 said:


> Maybe the Bella Twin likes him this way


Surprisingly she does from what I've heard. :|


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Perfect look for him


----------

